# Fresno Ca. Malaga Car Show Sept. 13&14



## Custom1965 (Feb 22, 2006)

C-Lo Productions is throwing the 4th annual Malaga Car Show in Fresno Ca. 

Click link for information.
Link to Car Show Website

If you have any questions Call Chris 270-5797 or email Chris at [email protected]

Lowrider show on the 13th 

Hotrod show on the 14th

Lowrider Bikes and Motorcycles welcomed


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Custom1965_@May 29 2008, 10:04 PM~10767757
> *C-Lo Productions is throwing the 4th annual Malaga Car Show in Fresno Ca.
> 
> Click link for information.
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## htdt63 (Mar 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

i remember this show when it started a few years back. myself and my best friend were the DJ"s at the show and we had a fun time there. 

This year i will be at this show but i will be with out my friend. He passed away on Feb 11, 2006. 

I've talk to Chris and i wanted to keep my friend's memory alive at this car show so i will be passing out a 4ft trophy in his name to a car,truck,suv or bike that i would think he would have picked as his winner. I'm going to see if i can get my friends mom out to the show with his son to pick the winner. sept 13, 2008 


well thank you all and god bless



atomic 


R.I.P

Tommy

you know you are missed by many and thank you for all the good times my friend :angel:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@May 30 2008, 01:01 AM~10768925
> *i remember this show when it started a few years back.  myself and my best friend were the DJ"s at the show and we had a fun time there.
> 
> This year i will be at this show but i will be with out my friend.  He passed away on Feb 11, 2006.
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


RIP TOMMY :angel:


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

wut's the price on a vendors booth?


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

vend. call clara at 559 485 7353


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 30 2008, 01:56 PM~10772066
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> RIP TOMMY  :angel:
> *




thankz raider hope to see you at the show.

bring the truck if you can bro.


atomic


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@May 30 2008, 01:01 AM~10768925
> *i remember this show when it started a few years back.  myself and my best friend were the DJ"s at the show and we had a fun time there.
> 
> This year i will be at this show but i will be with out my friend.  He passed away on Feb 11, 2006.
> ...





i didnt know tommy but our hearts and prayers go out to you and youre family R.I.P HOMIE
:tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

there is going to be money see me there JUST DIPPIN


----------



## black84 (Dec 1, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by black84_@Jun 3 2008, 08:03 PM~10792186
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


foo you dont smoke


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

whats up chris


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

WHAT'S UP CHRIS. STILL HAVE THE MOTORCYCLE ? THAT SUCKER LOOKS GOOD ....


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## black84 (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jun 4 2008, 12:01 PM~10797094
> *foo you dont smoke
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: :nono:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

GOOD LUCK WITH THE SHOW CHRIS......WOULD LIKE TO BE THERE...BUT OUR CLUB IS HOSTING A B.B.Q. IN SAN MATEO!


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

whats up richies still have that 53 still have the motorcycle.


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

whats up richies still have that 53 still have the motorcycle.


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

malaga car show


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## thefebs (Jun 27, 2007)

how much is it to get in :cheesy:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Jun 7 2008, 07:49 AM~10818118
> * whats up richies still have that 53 still have the motorcycle.
> *


Still got the 53 picked up a 250 Eng with 400 tranny. Ready to go in the Rag..


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

cholo d j call me at 559 270 5797


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

TTT FOR A GOOD SHOW


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Custom1965 (Feb 22, 2006)

:0


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: happy fathers day from c. lo in fresno cali


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

T
T
T 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

TO THE TOP


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## EASTFRESNO90 (Jan 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@May 30 2008, 01:01 AM~10768925
> *i remember this show when it started a few years back.  myself and my best friend were the DJ"s at the show and we had a fun time there.
> 
> This year i will be at this show but i will be with out my friend.  He passed away on Feb 11, 2006.
> ...


rip to you friend tommy, and i will try to make this show


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 22 2008, 01:02 PM~10925386
> *rip to you friend tommy, and i will try to make this show
> *




thankz bro. hope to see u there!


atomic



i have plans on going to ur show again this year but i will have to see how im feeling and how my mom is feeling. i just cant go enjoy any show with her being sick right now.


thanks again bro hope to see u at this show and i hope to make it to urs.


by the way :thumbsup: for summer heat i heard it was off the hook.


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :yessad: :nicoderm: :yessad: :nicoderm: :roflmao:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

TTT


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Cant wait its going to be alot of fun... Wagon should be there in full effect..... :biggrin:


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Jun 26 2008, 09:49 PM~10960331
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: javascript:emoticon(':biggrin:')
smilie


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Whats going on Chris What u working on Next ???????


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

working on a 1949 hudons  :biggrin:


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Jun 27 2008, 10:43 PM~10968028
> *working on a 1949 hudons   :biggrin:
> *


post some pics :biggrin:


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

k  ippy


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Jun 27 2008, 10:43 PM~10968028
> *working on a 1949 hudons   :biggrin:
> *


Might be Getting A 48 Fleetline Well see what happends.....


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jun 30 2008, 11:17 PM~10986858
> *Might be Getting A 48 Fleetline Well see what happends.....
> *


POST SOME PICS :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

what up chris well be there


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

Whats up Chris!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Getting Closer...... :biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 9 2008, 01:21 PM~11047692
> *Getting Closer...... :biggrin:
> *


 TTT :yes:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hope this heat don't stick around to Long ....


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

see you there big dogs cant wait


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

type something its been 6 paiges of TTT or :biggrin: 







So who is your car coming along?


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

DO YOU STILL DONATE TO THE CHILDRENS HOSPITAL?


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

This year we are donating the proceeds to a community resident, Georgie Montano, who was diagnosed with cancer three years ago. As of yet, she has not found a bone marrow match and donations will be given to her for that effort. 

Chris Lopes


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Jul 18 2008, 08:10 PM~11124404
> *This year we are donating the proceeds to a community resident, Georgie Montano, who was diagnosed with cancer three years ago.  As of yet, she has not found a bone marrow match and donations will be given to her for that effort.
> 
> Chris Lopes
> *



STILL A GOOD CAUSE


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Kevsclassics64 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey whats up Chris? Will there be a Under Construction class?


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

coll


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

whats up c lo


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: yes


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Whats up Homeboy


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jul 31 2008, 01:17 AM~11222349
> *Whats up Homeboy
> *


What up Joe how is everything Going ?

Hopefully will see you Sunday at Donelly park on sunday for the Picnic....


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

sup chris sorry i didnt make your show last year but mini impressions bike club will be there in full force this year.


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

is there gonna be room for my trailor


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

seen the signs going up when i drove bye :thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

:0 trailor queen from the gate :0 







> _Originally posted by tufenuf_@Aug 27 2008, 10:09 AM~11450938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

See you guys on Sat....... :biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

The show in Porterville was kool...


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

having problems with the ride right now but i should be there even if i gotta T T T T TTTT TR TR TRA TRAILOR HER


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

So the Lowrider day is Sat Chris.....


----------



## Kevsclassics64 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey Chris, I will be there sat. with the 64 under constuction and sun. with the 72


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

any one have the rules for the hop if any one pm me thanks


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

:biggrin: lowrider show is on that 13 n da hot rod on da 14


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## rahjmh2 (Feb 22, 2006)

Ill be there :thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

i picked up the special award today. i will get up a pic on it 2morrow. 



The Tommy Award is a specail award in loving memory of my best friend Tommy and it will go to one person each year in his name. it could go to any one that enters the show, his son and love ones will be picking the winner. i will be out there with his family and son. this will be tommy son first car show that he goes too and im going to make it a special one for him.



atomic 


dta customz

import iLLusions


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

To all our lowrider community members,

I would appreciate your support this weekend at the 4th annual malaga car show on Saturday, September 13th, 2008. All proceeds benefit a local community member diagnosed with cancer.



To all our Hot Rod community members,

I would appreciate your support this weekend at the 4th annual malaga car show on Sunday, September 14th, 2008. All proceeds benefit a local community member diagnosed with cancer.


Trophies are available for all categories, 6ft. trophy and $200 for Best Overall on lowrider day as well as for Hot Rod day.


Chris Lopes


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey Chris whats the latest to show up for the show. Or how early are you going to be there to let cars in. My son has a football game at 8 in the morning and ends at 11.Let me know whats up, I'll show up early to leave the car then go back after the game.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

hello all this will be the Tommy award for 2008...


atomic


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

cool


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

see you guys tomorow


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

OLD
TIMES
WILL
BE 
THERE


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Sep 12 2008, 10:28 PM~11590891
> *OLD
> TIMES
> WILL
> ...



whats up kippy


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

CLIK ON VIEW MY PICS AND VIEW THE ALBUM LABEL MALAGA CAR SHOW


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Had a good time chris, we made out like bandits on the raffles :biggrin:


----------



## rahjmh2 (Feb 22, 2006)

559Kustomz was in the house


----------



## rahjmh2 (Feb 22, 2006)

a few pics of the Malaga Car Show


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rahjmh2_@Sep 14 2008, 12:27 AM~11597438
> *a few pics of the Malaga Car Show
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a nice turn out :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 14 2008, 09:52 AM~11598653
> *more pics
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

lots of nice cars


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Sep 11 2008, 11:05 PM~11583161
> *hello all this will be the Tommy award for 2008...
> atomic
> 
> ...


TUF E NUF customs brought the tommy award home thank you very nice trophy good luck for them on there journey are prayers go out to them post pics latter very nice car show nice cars good attendance


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

got to give it up for the bikes they put it down to


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

we had a great time.thanx c-lo for a cool show see you out there next year.


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

eazy money $30







0


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

TUF E NUF AND OLD TIMES REPRESENTING


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

Man Chris I totally spaced and forgot about the show.......and it looks like you had another great show!!! Sorry Bro but I will be there next year!!!!!


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Sep 16 2008, 08:22 PM~11621170
> *Man Chris I totally spaced and forgot about the show.......and it looks like you had another great show!!! Sorry Bro but I will be there next year!!!!!
> *


liar :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tufenuf_@Sep 16 2008, 11:47 AM~11615898
> *
> 
> 
> ...



congrats on the win Tufenuf on the wins and congrats on winning the first annual Tommy Award. it was a hard pick for me but i know my boy Tommy always wanted a Impala so i was looking around and something told me to pick urs so we did. i know for a fact he would be happy on what i picked out that day and better yet i know he was happy that it went to someone that would take that trophy to other shows in the future. thank you all



i cant wait till next year.


atomic 

dta customz 

import iLLusions 



congrats to everyone out there that made the show and lets make this show next year bigger.


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

thanks its an honor to have the tommy award


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

hey dta what vehicle do you have ive talked to you few times here on lil heard of you through other people but i stil not sure who you are if you see me somewhere tell me whats up again i know that trophy is special to you guys as well as my car is to me my brother always wanted an impala and when i bought this one he was so excited we would always talk about what we were gonna do to it but neither of us had much funds but then he passed away on me and it drove me to better my life and build this car when things got hard i just thought of him and kept going many times i wanted to give up in the 4 years it took me to build thats why i will always drive my car when possible i like to support lil shows and bar b q when i see people enjoy my car it reminds me of him for me and my family this is just for fun a way of life youll see my wife and kids hittin the switches and driving it we all enjoy it and this is the reason it reminds us of him


also TUF E NUF WAS A CLUB HE STARTED in the early 90Smay be even late 80s gil cano from topless helped him start it so special i know all about this car and club was for my big brother RICHARD DEANDA RIP only a few people know this story


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rahjmh2_@Sep 13 2008, 10:59 PM~11597356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAY TO HOLD IT DOWN FOR 559 KUSTOMZ.......CONGRATS ON
THE TROPHIES.....SEE YOU GUYS IN VISALIA OCT.3RD


----------



## black84 (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Sep 15 2008, 12:16 PM~11607172
> *eazy money $30
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey Chris
you are up early.....


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: big d


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

